# Where are the waxworms!!!



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Im going fishing friday morning and i checked Scheels, Cabelas, and home of economy and they do not have waxworms. im in grand forks by the way. Does anyone know any smaller baitshops that will have waxworms by tomorrow :lol: ...thanks


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I like to order them from either Vados or Jada baits.

The prices are great and it's nice not to have to worry about it.


----------

